# i don't suppose anyone will be interested in this



## plagueship (Jun 3, 2011)

but i am definitely going to crash this ren faire thing up the road from me.

http://www.muttonandmead.com/


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Jun 4, 2011)

But what about the beer and wenches?!?!?!?!


----------



## bryanpaul (Jun 4, 2011)

sounds like a good time ....robin hood theme! ......wish i was a little closer


----------

